# H/A Hunt Club (2016)



## Wornout Trails (Aug 15, 2014)

*Memberships in the H/A Hunting Club are now Available..... send ole W.T. a PM!  * 



H/A Hunt Club (Franklin County, Ga., N.E. Ga. 4 miles south of I-85....)
250 Acres (Hardwoods, Large Pines, Creek runs thru property, small power line... Excellent access to property.)
8 Members Total
QDM Managed
Pin In System
NO Alcohol/Low Drama
Camping Area
Hunt Deer, Turkey, Yotes, Ducks, Hogs, & (small game after deer season).
Membership $750.00 year.





Contact:   Send a PM to old W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 17, 2014)

*good deer population---franklin county has some good bucks"  *


wornout trails said:


> h/a hunt club (franklin county, ga., n.e. Ga. 4 miles south of i-85....)
> 250 acres (hardwoods, large pines, creek runs thru property, small power line... Excellent access to property.)
> 8 members total
> qdm managed
> ...


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 20, 2014)

Interested...how far from Roswell,ga?


----------



## Whiskerz83 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm located in Stephens and would like more info plz


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 20, 2014)

*Distance to Club property!*

It is 81 miles, (mostly I-85, you would exit 164), about 1 hr 25 min......Come up and take a look at the property!   Thanks,  old W.T.     



jimboknows said:


> Interested...how far from Roswell,ga?


----------



## bobby1972 (Aug 22, 2014)

*deer season*

Interested in club call me 7708661478 thank you


----------



## bobby1972 (Aug 25, 2014)

*deer season*

Interested in club u can call me at 7708661478 thank you


----------



## bobby1972 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent message interested in club


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Aug 29, 2014)

Guys I hunted that area a few years back
WT runs a great club and its drama free
Cant go wrong. Oncethe time comes I start gun 
Hunting again I will be joining it again I hope.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Sent Message*

Thanks


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 7, 2014)

*Two openings available!*

Thanks KEA.........come on down!   W.T.   


KILL EM ALL said:


> Guys I hunted that area a few years back
> WT runs a great club and its drama free
> Cant go wrong. Oncethe time comes I start gun
> Hunting again I will be joining it again I hope.


----------



## Redwine39 (Sep 18, 2014)

Interested from Newnan. 650 each for my son and I or 650 family? He is 17 and this is his first year hunting.
Thanks


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 28, 2014)

Saw you said ducks. Any swamps on property? Does property hold waterfowl?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Oct 7, 2014)

*Club Membership is full  !!*

Small swamp on property and yes we have ducks, (Duck Hunting only after deer season is closed on Jan 1 each year.)  

 Good Hunting to all,  and thanks,   

Old W.T.   



gtmcwhorter said:


> Saw you said ducks. Any swamps on property? Does property hold waterfowl?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jan 4, 2015)

*Welcome to H/A Club:*

Welcome to two new members for the 2015 Season!

Adam & Josh!     Good Hunting!!       


   Thanks,   Old W.T.


----------



## headpig (Jan 4, 2015)

do you have any openings


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 4, 2015)

Hold a spot for me WT.


----------



## Ed Banfield (Jan 6, 2015)

*Franklin County hunting club*

Im interested in talking with you about the hunting club, thanks Ed 706-968-1756


----------



## paytonjt (Jan 7, 2015)

Please call if you have openings for 2015/2016. Thanks! Jim 850-232-7220


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 7, 2015)

Can I tag out on this club?  I have lots of people to feed.  Very interested.  PM please


----------



## tracker king (Jan 8, 2015)

*h/a hunt club*

Yes very interested in club, would love to see land on Saturday if possible pls call Conrad 770-862-9660 asap


----------



## preacher (Jan 9, 2015)

Wornout Trails said:


> Welcome to two new members for the 2015 Season!
> 
> Adam & Josh!     Good Hunting!!
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, and thanks for the hospitality and the opportunity to hunt a fine looking piece of property!

-Josh


----------



## Michael 9498 (Jan 10, 2015)

*information on club*

Hey my name is Michael I live in white county and Im interested in hunting club could you message me more information thank you


----------



## RMSands (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking for membership 2015-2016. Please call 770-876-1690. Thanks.


----------



## TightGroups (Jan 21, 2015)

If spots are still avail - pls let me know.  Interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Alan peeples (Mar 5, 2015)

Please call me at706/6801656 I may be at work leave message would like to join thanks alan


----------



## wolfie401 (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking for a club for myself and my dad.  Interested in your club.  Any openings for the 2015-2016 season? thanks  912/5962759


----------



## cshunter (Oct 26, 2015)

I am looking for new land for the 2016 season and would like to know more about your club what is the best way to get in touch?


----------



## Burning Daylight (Dec 2, 2015)

*H/A Area Bucks, Hogs killed Nov. 2015*

My farm property joins QDM H/A Club......These two bucks were killed across road from the QDM H/A Club, and one good 8 point buck, seveal does, 2 Hogs, one yote reported by members killed on the club propery (240 acres)..  Most deer sign I have seen in years.......No less than 7 small bucks have been seen!


----------



## stealthman52 (Dec 2, 2015)

BD,  those are some nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 3, 2015)

Can i hunt your Farm. congrats


----------



## webhorse (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm interested!  Do you still have spots open?


----------



## Buck1480 (Dec 7, 2015)

Let me know if you have any openings for the 2016-2017 season. I'm a certified wildlife biologist and would be happy to assist with managing the property. Thanks again!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 13, 2015)

*Membership for 2016*

Please send me a PM (Private Message, with your contact #), if you are interested in becoming a member of the H/A Hunting Club in Franklin County, Ga. for the 2016 season.  Dues will be $750. per member. We have the deer, lots of hogs, and I personally saw a Bear on the property in the past. (Franklin County has a BEAR season). I vet all members and this is a NO ALCOHOL/LOW DRAMA Hunting Club.

 Thanks, W.T. 




Buck1480 said:


> Let me know if you have any openings for the 2016-2017 season. I'm a certified wildlife biologist and would be happy to assist with managing the property. Thanks again!


----------



## Burning Daylight (Jan 22, 2016)

*2016 Memberships Available for H/A Hunt Club........*

Its snowing in Franklin County!!   We got Hogs and some Good Bucks!   




Wornout Trails said:


> Please send me a PM (Private Message, with your contact #), if you are interested in becoming a member of the H/A Hunting Club in Franklin County, Ga. for the 2016 season.  Dues will be $750. per member. We have the deer, lots of hogs, and I personally saw a Bear on the property in the past. (Franklin County has a BEAR season). I vet all members and this is a NO ALCOHOL/LOW DRAMA Hunting Club.
> 
> Thanks, W.T.


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Jan 26, 2016)

*looking  for camp*

My son & I need a camp do you have two openings - e-mail  jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net  -  phone  404-431-5261


----------

